# Cats....



## Battou (Dec 21, 2008)

Gods answer to the challenge of vertebrae


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 21, 2008)

Look, it's yoga kitty!  


OMG, is it trying the dreaded 'downward dog' move???!


----------



## Battou (Dec 21, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Look, it's yoga kitty!
> 
> 
> OMG, is it trying the dreaded 'downward dog' move???!



...The what?


Actually, he was sleeping untill I walked up with the camera.


----------



## ATXshots (Dec 21, 2008)

Ha ha...they are cute! 

Btw...downward dog is a yoga pose


----------



## Battou (Dec 21, 2008)

ATXshots said:


> Ha ha...they are cute!
> 
> Btw...downward dog is a yoga pose



Thanks, I'da never known that


----------



## Battou (Dec 25, 2008)

Nothing more?


----------



## Harmony (Dec 29, 2008)

They're FUZZY! My cat has never been that FUZZY! I LOVE fuzzies!

(Okay, weirdness aside, they are very very cute. Is one of these the kitten that was attacked by fleas? Btw, I'm very sorry for your loss... I couldn't imagine if that were to happen to my kitty.)


----------



## Battou (Dec 29, 2008)

Harmony said:


> They're FUZZY! My cat has never been that FUZZY! I LOVE fuzzies!




Thanks.



Harmony said:


> (Okay, weirdness aside, they are very very cute. Is one of these the kitten that was attacked by fleas? Btw, I'm very sorry for your loss... I couldn't imagine if that were to happen to my kitty.)



Negitive, that is his sibling. The one that died is Here


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm trying to imagine the shape his spine is in while in that position and it just makes my back ache.

I really miss having a cat around the house.


----------



## Battou (Dec 29, 2008)

lol yeay thet do twist them selves up good at times and never seem to be bothered be it

Thanks for looking


----------



## Hobbes (Dec 30, 2008)

hey, they are two cute and fuzzy kitties  and they look so lazy hahaha


----------



## Battou (Dec 30, 2008)

Actually, guys the one on her side is his mother and the oldest cat in the house at eight years of age.

Thanks for looking :mrgreen:


----------

